# script pour ouvrir un .dmg



## Biroman (16 Avril 2004)

Salut,
j'ai créé une image disque a partir d'un cd, pour ne plus avoir a insérer celui-ci lorsque je lance l'application correspondant au cd.

J'aimerais maintenant que lorsque je lance l'application, cela lance automatiquement le fichier .dmg et que l'image apparaisse ainsi sur le bureau.
Cela doit etre possible grace aux "actions de dossier" non ?
Mais je ne connais rien en programmation, et j'aimerais savoir les lignes de codes du script pour ouvrir un fichier .dmg.

Merci merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2004)

Voilà un exemple:

On active le Finder. 
On teste si l'image-disque n'est pas déjà montée (pour gagner du temps au cas où)
Sinon, on monte l'image disque
On met un petit delais d'attente pour être sûr que l'image soit bien montée.
Puis on lance l'application (le jeux Harry Potter dans l'exemple) et voilou


tell application "Finder"
	activate

	if not (exists disk "Harry Potter") then

		open alias "Disque dur:Jeux:Aventure:Harry Potter.cdr.dmg"
		delay 6

	end if

	open file "Disque dur:Jeux:Aventure:Harry Potter:Harry Potter OS X"
end tell


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2004)

Alors? est-ce que ça répond à ta question? Ca marche?


----------



## Biroman (17 Avril 2004)

Merci pour ta répose...

Ca me dit
Erreur de syntaxe:
" prévu mais trouvé jeton inconnu.


----------



## Biroman (17 Avril 2004)

Ah non yes merci ca marche !!!
cool !


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2004)

Peux-tu copier ici le texte intégral de ton script?

car tu as dû oublier des " quelque part...


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2004)

OK alors tout va bien....
j'utilise ce genre de script depuis des années (depuis 8 ans environ et MacOS 8.5 en fait). C'est très utile avec des enfants pour qu'ils puissent utiliser leurs jeux et logiciels éducatifs sans avoir à insérer les CD correspondants dans le lecteur.

Ca leur évite de chercher le bon CD, et surtout ça évite des manipulations parfois hasardeuses du tiroir du lecteur....


----------

